# Your Barn =] PICS!!!



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, so you have a barn, or you keep your horse at one. What does it look like? :lol: I love seeing everyone else's facilities. 

This is my barn at my mom's house where every horse is except Bo: 


















And at college, this is my B.Os barn: (please ignore me)










And this is what the inside of the stalls look like:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i don't have many so ill have to take some and add them 

Ignore me in the pics ... 

1st one: that is the dressage arena and the stalls Maddy live in is in the background

2nd one: that is more of the dressage arena and the hay/grain barn in the background

3rd one: is the other barn/stalls

4th one: you can see the paddocks out there, there are 2 horse that share them.

5th one: one of the turnouts and you can see the jumping arena in the background

6th one: round pen

7th one: where i tack up


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I need to get more recent photos we've improved a bunch of stuff!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

From before the horses moved in-
Here is the front of our barn (storage/hay/tools/tractors upstairs):








The back:








Wash stall, while the barn was still under constuction:








Inside a stall:















Cross tie area:








Here are some from after it's been lived in, we're still in the process of outfitting it:

Wash stall:








Stalls:















From our front porch 








I love our barn - it's pretty darn close to perfect :]


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^wow i can't wait to have property and make me dream barn!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

That's the barn I board at. Photos are taken from Welcome To Equine Country USA! because I can't find any of the ones I've taken? I know I posted here with them before, though.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^dang yours is nice too! I want that one!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Here are the photos I took!

There's a general store (snacks, water, drinks) and a tack store, too.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow. You guys with your own property are living my dream. Youre very very blessed.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Sixx & My Beau - wow, what great places!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are really nice. I love the barn on the hill.


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

@ my beau - wowie!! what a super cute barn! I bet its safe being the stalls are underground! How many sqft? Gives me some good ideas for ours!! Thanks for sharing!

@kchfuller
I love those beautiful hills in the background! are you in so cal?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^nor cal  we are blessing with beautiful vineyards everywhere!


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh wow they are gorgeous places -wishes she could go to a place like that-


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

amende said:


> @ my beau - wowie!! what a super cute barn! I bet its safe being the stalls are underground! How many sqft? Gives me some good ideas for ours!! Thanks for sharing!


It's 1728 sq. feet, so 864 sq. feet on each level. The foot print is 24x36 

It's great being partially underground - always cooler in there in the summer, and a bit warmer in the winter. The only thing I wanted that we couldn't have because of the hill was a dutch door on the back corner stall. But, it's really no big deal - the horse who goes in there has a big window.


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info! The barn we are looking at building is a 36x24 as well. You can also do a 36x36 but I dont think we are going to need that much (budget as well) Iam going to try and find the picture I have.


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is a picture of the plan and what the front looks like built. Pretty standard from what it looks like. I would like the take a 12ft section off the back and make the wash rack a stall, which would leave me with three and two is really our max anyways.  I want it to be nice but simple.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, Amende - before we decided to build our bank barn, we were going to build one very similar to the one you posted. It was a modular amish barn, that was preassembled and would have been brought down in 3 sections.









We couldn't find a large enough flat area of land (that wasn't REALLY far from our house) to put this on with minimal grading. So we built the bank in the steepest hill near our house. But, I loved the look and layout of these barns. We went to PA to look at them numerous times, if you get one I'm sure you won't be dissappointed


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow guys! It was almost like I was looking at Heaven! Haha. Very beautiful places! Thanks for posting! I enjoyed looking at them so much =] Hopefully more people will soon. *crosses fingers*


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My (well, not "my" but where I board) is not as fancy as the others posted:

For some reason my first four attachments didn't work, I'm too tired to fix it right now.

view 2 showing Paulo's stall







view of the left field







view or the right field







view 2 of the right field, featuring Canadien horses and one of the oldest mountain chains in the world







View of the gelding field (which has turned into a mudhole)








And just for fun my beautiful boy (in the barn)








Tommorow (hopefully, if I remember) I'll post some pics of the barn across the road, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! Everyone's barns are beautiful! 
Lacey's house doesn't really have a barn, it's more of a tack room plus hay storage plus 8 straight stalls which aren't ever used. I'll take pictures of it though next time I go out, just for you ChevyPrincess. =P


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

sixofdiamonds, i am so moving over there.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> Wow! Everyone's barns are beautiful!
> Lacey's house doesn't really have a barn, it's more of a tack room plus hay storage plus 8 straight stalls which aren't ever used. I'll take pictures of it though next time I go out, just for you ChevyPrincess. =P


Haha! Aww thanks, i feel so loved! :lol:


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

So, the barn thing got me thinking. Dream Barns! Here is some EYE CANDY i found! enjoy! I love the tack room! <3


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*sigh**drool* All I can say is that I WILL have one of those some day, and I am just enough of a tomboy that I plan on building most of it myself. So look out horse forum members. My barn will be on here in the future and y'all will drool over my handy work *evil laugh,MOOHOOhaha!*

hehe, I have always wanted a barn kinda like the bank barn one of ya posted, I love it!.








I think this one is cute, kinda my dream barn... And it would fit perfectly when i move to Texas, my dream home!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

*New barn*

We just had this barn built. Husband put up the fencing and did all of the finishing work (water, electric, etc.). We just moved our girls in yesterday after 6 months of boarding at (what turned out to be) the awful neighbors. :evil:

We're so glad that we built 12x12 stalls - they like hanging out in one (door open) together. It turned out much better than we expected and we're ecstatic that they're finally home.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but close to me is a place called Harmony Hills and it is soooo nice. They are selling it for 1 million dollars, which is juuuuuust a tad bit out of my price range. They had every brick imported and there's golden name plates above every stall, and the pastures are HUGE. It's like heaven.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok so, while I don't own any horses, this is the barn I work at. 15 stalls, a massive indoor arena with a lounge room, huge outdoor arena, 2 paddocks with shelter, two w/out, and a massive pasture with two lakes and a stream. Falcon Creek Farm, LLC


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are a few of the farm where my daughter rides. All of the buildings are over 100 years old and are being or have been refurbished. The main barn is awesome, but I don't have pictures of it.









The boarders barn behind her. It houses 4 horses.









In the covered arena. The walls go half way of so it's open air, but covered for crappy weather.









In the outdoor arena.









The hitching posts and the fat little lesson pony
Hold your breath...This is the best part! The scenery!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my shrinky dinky barn!
It is good for my purposes though.
This is in the summer because in the winter it is really gross nasty...








^Back of the barn (I was on the hill)








^Top pasture/hill








^Leading up to the top pasture


I will post the picture of the front and inside when I find them....:?

Here is one of the front in the fall so it is not the prettiest...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My barn started as a dog kennel that was 20x40 that is the before picture. I have added on a few times. There are 3 stalls with runs, wash bay, office, 28x56 storage for tractor, hay and trailer and just added another heated space for my business to the right that is under cunstruction in the photo.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is my barn where I board and practically live, im there more then anywhere else! lol. It's called Dorian Equestrian Center


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

All kinds of dream barns here. I want to work for these guys.

Dutch Masters Construction Services Inc. Custom Designed Barns Stables Horse Farms Indoor Arenas Outdoor Rings Arena Footings Dressage Hunter Jumper Eventing Stables Farms


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is old but I am wanting to bump it up in hopes to see more barns


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

my barn! well the one i work and ride at..i love it! Lake Oconee Equestrian Center


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow some amazing barns out there! I only have a run in shed at the moment. We are going to convert it into a 2 stall barn someday..(soon I hope) Great ideas with these photos~


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

i dont have any pics but it's on a huge hill when there is a sunseat it's stunning there are 6 pastures one (my fave) on a hill inside the barn there is 7 stalls a tack room indoor arena and there is also 12-15 acres of trails outside it's beutiful i will try to get some pics!


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG!! I don't even want to post my place your places are amazing!...Nothing like ANY of those places around here thats for sure...Jealous!

PS- having a snack/Tack shack right next door...WOW lol


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Our barn is 36'x50', 8 stalls, tack and storage. First pic is front of the barn on left with the riding arena on right. Second pic is hay storage building on left, barn on right (taken after an ice storm). Third pic is in the riding arena facing the barn (excuse me and the little pony. She's one I had in training, lol.) Fourth is inside. First stall on left is a stallion stall. Fifth one is part of my tack room. Such a mess, sorry. And last, a pretty pic of the back of the barn at sunset.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm.. I thought I had pictures of the barn where I board, but I can't find them. I'll have to go out and take some. but for now, at least, you can see some of the barn and a run-in shelter in one of the turn-outs in the back ground of this pic of my pretty horsey.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^ you can kind of see the barn/arena in my last pic.

here are the runs for the outside stalls:









My happy Maggie in her stall with a run:









the inside stalls, private tack lockers, and the gate into the arena:










for the record, the neighboring facility's arena:










and just for fun... some of the horses having a good run out in the back field.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

The barn I board and work at is situated on 99 acres in Central Ontario, Canada. Half our year we have waist deep snow, two months are blistering heat and the rest is rainy. But we make do with what we have, and I couldn't imagine a better place for me to have grown up 
First photo shows the old barn and new barn (white part) from the back of the baby field. The old barn was built in 1885 and is still standing (and is used). The architecture is amazing, the base is made from rocks that were collected when clearing the land (and concrete), and the rest is made from the cedar trees that were on the property. The full trees (minus the leaves and branches) are used to make the stalls and support the ceiling.









Our cow fields include the open fields, as well as a man made forest we like to call 'the pines' . Which is rows and rows of pine trees going back eventually into swamp lands (the cows do not have access to the swamps or quicksand)









This rock wall we like to call 'the great wall' separates two of the main fields as well as the cow field. It stretches from the old barn, all the way down to 'the pines'. Here are the horses creeping us over the rock wall.










Here is a picture from the top of the field. We are on the top of a giant hill so the view from our arena stretches about three towns over. In the winter when the trees lose their leaves, you can see the ski hills several kilometers away. 










Again, another pic from the top of the field showing some of the view.










Excuse me in this next one, this isn't the best picture but it shows our sand ring. All the fencing is made of the original cedar trees that covered the property.










Excuse my sister here, this is our grass arena.










Excuse the calf lol, This is showing the old barn's rock base. I think it's beautiful.










A closer shot of the old barn..










Excuse my sister, this is a sunset shot taken in the arena 
The sun is reflecting off of the lake in the background ... that lake is about an hour's drive so it shows the view here 










So I don't have a lot of pictures inside the barn but I spend most of my time outside anyways. Sorry for the pic overload.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I don't have any great pics on this computer of our "big" barn, but you can see most of it in this pic taken during a June hailstorm....
It is just hay storage and tack room, then they have a loafing shed for shelter. We are planning on adding onto the barn again, and then doing away with the loafing shed. 
Maybe I'll put in a pasture pic too. 
Oh, and our outdoor "riding arena", LOL! :lol:
We live up in the mountains, so literally can saddle up and ride for weeks if we wanted without running into any one.... 

Then the other is our "mini" barn, the fencing is not done yet, just using green panels for now. So eventually they will have a much bigger dry paddock as well as pasture...


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Cassandra, other than that first pic, did you say that was in June?, I am extremely jealous! I absolutely love looking at pictures of Montana and hope to someday just load up the horses and make a trip out there into the mountains!

I'll have to take some pictures of the barn I've been working on this whole summer. It's nothing much, but my first real building project, and was done for under $100 since all the wood was free, just each board came with 15-20 nails in it :/


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> Cassandra, other than that first pic, did you say that was in June?, I am extremely jealous! I absolutely love looking at pictures of Montana and hope to someday just load up the horses and make a trip out there into the mountains!
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures of the barn I've been working on this whole summer. It's nothing much, but my first real building project, and was done for under $100 since all the wood was free, just each board came with 15-20 nails in it :/


Yes, that first pic was from last June. Some times we get snow into July, but not very often, and it is gone almost as fast as it came...
The other pics are various times of year. 

You should definitely bring your horses out, lots and lots of wilderness to cover! It is a beautiful place, wouldn't want to live anywhere else.

Post your pics when you get them taken. 
Can't beat that price, but I bet you never want to have to pull another nail, huh? :wink:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

My Beau said:


> From before the horses moved in-
> Here is the front of our barn (storage/hay/tools/tractors upstairs):
> View attachment 16963
> 
> ...



LOVE this barn!!
It is laid out so well.
Definitely one of my most favorite small barns, EVER:wink:


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

GREAT thread. Subscribing! I love seeing other facilities!


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

*My barn*

outside of my barn....cold cold cold,snow and more snow


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

*more my barm : )*

arena w/913(quarter pony) the other is arena with bandit(appy) then the isle( all this still needs work I know)


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

My barn.
Nothing fancy, but its ALL I need:wink:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I love your barn, WhoaNow - so cute!


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Carleen said:


> I love your barn, WhoaNow - so cute!


Thank you Carleen:wink:.


----------



## i ride (Feb 28, 2011)

our webaite:
Woodhaven Stable

i dont have pics yet because i have only been there ones!!! LOL new barn. but i will have more on wednesday so i will post again then!!!


----------

